# Why Nids suck. :)



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

Carnifexs are about 70 pts over priced for nothing they can't even insta toughness 5 guys

Swarmlord....wow just.....wow....want a crap unit

Hive tyrant- played a game were I made him worth 250 pts a close combat machine, yet in a 1000 match I found myself running away from close combat cause 1 power claw will kill me.

I'm tired of losing all the time there seems to be no senergy with this army in 5th.


----------



## Malekhit (Nov 9, 2010)

K lemme tell you tyranids can win against every army and I mean every except space wolfs this matchup is 30% for us to win ;/
Hive tyrant is a support not killing machine  Swarmlord on other hands is invaluable if you have gene stealers


----------



## fishnspoon (Dec 10, 2009)

did you just crawl out of a cave your a few moths late to be complaining about the carnifex.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

*facepalm*

If you want help, then ask for help.
Bitching about it is going to get you nowhere.

If you are polite i am sure we can help you.


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

No not rep!!! Omg!!!


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess I guy can't vent about his 40k army on a 40k site nice freedom of speech.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Vent all you like, just don't expect people to enjoy or welcome it.

Why not try to address the issues you have or ask for suggestions on how to make use of Nids in the new Dex format. You seem to be focussed on the Bigger Beasties maybe thats the issue?

Or just start a new force if you really think they are that bad now.

*EDIT: *Hang on a minute, dis ain't no army list.....*Moved to General 40k.*


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

NewGuy55 said:


> Carnifexs are about 70 pts over priced for nothing they can't even insta toughness 5 guys


Because this game is full of SO many T5 guys that need to be insta killed. . .



> Swarmlord....wow just.....wow....want a crap unit


The hive tyrant isn't killy enough for you but the swarmlord sucks? You are a weird person. 



> Hive tyrant- played a game were I made him worth 250 pts a close combat machine, yet in a 1000 match I found myself running away from close combat cause 1 power claw will kill me.


Hive tyrant is part support, if you want pure CC use a swarm lord. 
Btw how the fuck is your tyrant dieing to ONE klaw?



> I'm tired of losing all the time there seems to be no senergy with this army in 5th.


Please suck less before you bitch about a codex, also learn to play. =]



NewGuy55 said:


> Guess I guy can't vent about his 40k army on a 40k site nice freedom of speech.


You can vent all you want but don't cry about it if people vent about your stupid venting. 
Freedom of speech works both ways.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

NewGuy55 you can vent, just give your reasons for the complaint and maybe ask how it can be resolved, if you want it to be resolved anyway


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe your spending to much time finding fault with you army/play style that you cant see the good points or even have time to resolve your issues


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

wow....what epic toy pram throwing. You would take the gold in the olymics along with that angry german kid who destryed his computer over World of Warcraft.

I have Nid and i love them. Granted they are probbly my least used army at the moment but they can be great. Your problem if that your trying to use them as a Marine or Guard army and not a Nid army.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm new to tyranids, are fexes really that bad? They and trygons were the big reasons why I moved to nids! Surely they must have some sort of competative build!?


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

jondoe297 said:


> I'm new to tyranids, are fexes really that bad? They and trygons were the big reasons why I moved to nids! Surely they must have some sort of competative build!?


The main issue with fexs is they don't do anything some thing else can't do better, I know one of the guys at 3++ did an article on running fexes I'll see if I can find it.

Trygons are awesome nom nom nomers thou.

Edit: here we are. =]
http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/2010/11/new-breed-venerable-carnifex.html


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

jaws900 said:


> wow....what epic toy pram throwing. You would take the gold in the olymics along with that angry german kid who destryed his computer over World of Warcraft.
> 
> I have Nid and i love them. Granted they are probbly my least used army at the moment but they can be great. Your problem if that your trying to use them as a Marine or Guard army and not a Nid army.


Please tell tme there is a youtube video of said German child doing this!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Carnis have lost some of their favour since the trygon arrived on the scene, plus their price hike, but they are still are formidible unit

one on one a nid will die to marines but who cares? When you have so many gaunts you put more bodies than their are shots. 

The main problem I find with nids is the sheer variety of choices eg troops hormagaunts, termagaunts and warriors are good, but so are genestealers and rippers. 

Hive guard, venomthropes and zoanthropes are great elites, but lictors have their uses.

Fast attack raveners and gargoyles are fantastic, The rest are all usable

Heavy support nids are immense, carnis, trygons, biovores are great

Your hatred of nids seems to derived from 1 unit that most people agree is best left to large games and apocalypse. (speaking of which nids are even better in apoc, skyswarms, tunneling swarms, endless swarms and heirodules, I think the heirophant is good as well but i don't own that..) 

I want the tervigon and tyranofex to arrive now.. 

If you overwhelm the enemy you will win, don't spread out right across the width of the board focus on one bit then roll up, carnis make a great distractor omn the other side of the board


----------



## fishnspoon (Dec 10, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Please tell tme there is a youtube video of said German child doing this!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that kid was playing Unreal Tournament to be honest.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

this Topic makes me sad......I dont personally play as 'Nids but they certainly dont suck, my space marines lost against a very tatical nid player, nids need to stick to cover most of the time to get into close quarter combat without eating bullets much.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I'm new to tyranids, are fexes really that bad?


They're not bad at all, it's just their price cost is a bit hefty. I took a brood of 3 Carnis one time and they were completely shot to bits by Eldar Rangers!  Then they completely massacred my next opponent's 'Crons !

Carnis are essentially the ultimate anti-tank for 'Nids if you can get them close enough. S9 +2D6 on armor pen!? Amazing stuff, but their survivability isn't that great. Now 3 broods of 3, that's a different story...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Carnifexes are definitely viable, but they're DAMN hard to use.
Their main problem is they're so damn slow, they need to do something while advancing or they're wasted potential.
That is a good use of Onslaught, a unit of 2 or 3 with a Stranglethorn or TL Devourers, and maybe Bio-Plasma, can do harm at range while advancing as quickly as they can.

I think the trick with them is simply not being cautious, they're too expensive to sit back, and they really aren't fragile at all.
You'll lose a few on the run in if your enemy has enough guns, but they need a fair few guns, and that's attention away from other things.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know what your bitching about. Nids are a very worthy foe, used in the right way. I've fought against my friends nids and won....once.

It's one of those armies that requires skill to use, but when skill is used, they can be devestating.


----------



## Lyuben (Oct 23, 2010)

Tyranid rant thread? Sure. 

I aint even gonna read most of it.

What I want to know is how the same person can make both the weakest codex in 5th ed (nids) and the most overpowered (imperial guard). How does this happen?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Lyuben said:


> Tyranid rant thread? Sure.
> 
> I aint even gonna read most of it.
> 
> What I want to know is how the same person can make both the weakest codex in 5th ed (nids) and the most overpowered (imperial guard). How does this happen?


So..Your not going to read the original rant thread? You just want to start your own?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not usually the army that suxxors, it's the player.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nids are very much an army that 'Its how you use the units, not what units you have' applies to. 

If you know how to use the units well, you can take pretty much anything and win. If you've got no idea about tactics, you could have even the most competative list of them and still suck like a dyson.

In other words, its the player, not the peices that suck.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Nids are very much an army that 'Its how you use the units, not what units you have' applies to.
> 
> If you know how to use the units well, you can take pretty much anything and win. If you've got no idea about tactics, you could have even the most competative list of them and still suck like a dyson.
> 
> In other words, its the player, not the peices that suck.


I just said that.
:so_happy:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I said it, too. :/

Simply put: The player sucks, not the army 

/Thread


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> I said it, too. :/
> 
> Simply put: The player sucks, not the army
> 
> /Thread


Yes, but I said it better.
Or something.
*Hides in a dark, shadowy corner and sharpens a knife.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Troll- 1 Thread Posters- 0 :laugh:

anyways...


> Carnis are essentially the ultimate anti-tank for 'Nids if you can get them close enough. S9 +2D6 on armor pen!? Amazing stuff, but their survivability isn't that great. Now 3 broods of 3, that's a different story...


In what world did you have enough points to buy 3 squads of 3 carnifex's :shok:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Yes, but I said it better.
> Or something.
> *Hides in a dark, shadowy corner and sharpens a knife.


 
ORLY? I BEG TO DIFFAR.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> So..Your not going to read the original rant thread? You just want to start your own?


This made me lul.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I do what I can Winterous.


----------



## Sigmus (Nov 15, 2009)

ugh dont feed the troll >>


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Who is the troll?


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Nids have 2 things going against them, and only 2. Wolves and guard. Both are bad match ups, and both show up all the time at tournaments. Without this problem nids would be excellent.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Nids have 2 things going against them, and only 2. Wolves and guard. Both are bad match ups, and both show up all the time at tournaments. Without this problem nids would be excellent.


And why do they struggle against those two armies?


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Both of them have the ability to shoot nids off the table. Guard have tanks, tanks, more tanks, and flamers on those tanks to burn your little bugs, as well as melta guns and lascannons galore to shoo the big bugs down. Wolves can shoot ungodly firepower into your big bugs, and grey hunters beat up the little ones in combat. Nids, short of 9 hive guard/3 tyrannofexs cant really stop either of those from shooting them to death.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> And why do they struggle against those two armies?


Tyranids can struggle with Guard because Guard don't struggle with fielding as many model as the Nids do and because even with their new Codex Tyranid anti-tank shooting isn't _that_ great, so dealing with the wall of armor that the Guard can so easily field can be challenging.

Against Space Wolves, it's mostly because a well-built Space Wolf army has the ability to outshoot and sometimes outfight the Tyranids. Space Wolf armies can easily throw out 10 missiles per turn from Long Fang Packs, in addition to shooting from Predators, Dreadnoughts and Razorbacks. When it comes time for assault, Space Wolves are quite capable with counter-attack and a whole bunch of attacks. Also, there's Jaws of the World Wolf which is a serious pain for Tyranid armies with big, expensive monsters with low Initiative (Carnifexes and Tyrannofexes are the two most common victims).

It's far from impossible for Tyranids to deal with these armies, though. As with all 5th edition Codecies, a well-built Tyranid army can take on any opposition.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah tyranids suck hard, I mean in close combat they can wipe out units by just sneezing, I mean WTF!, I don't want a crappy cheap unit capable of destroying entire terminator squads without so much as flinching.

and Hive Tyrants my god, they suck so much, making models WS1 is so fucking crap, that means I'm hitting on 3+ with most things, why the fuck do I want that?, hitting on 4+ or 5+ is so much better.

nothing is any good in this codex, Tyranids suck.


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> Yeah tyranids suck hard, I mean in close combat they can wipe out units by just sneezing, I mean WTF!, I don't want a crappy cheap unit capable of destroying entire terminator squads without so much as flinching.
> 
> and Hive Tyrants my god, they suck so much, making models WS1 is so fucking crap, that means I'm hitting on 3+ with most things, why the fuck do I want that?, hitting on 4+ or 5+ is so much better.
> 
> nothing is any good in this codex, Tyranids suck.


Sarcasm works better when your not an idiot.

If your killing terminators with gants you need to fight better players.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kuolema said:


> Sarcasm works better when your not an idiot.
> 
> If your killing terminators with gants you need to fight better players.


Critisicm works better when you know what you're talking about. Hormagants on the charge have 3 attacks each, with possible Poison and/or Furious Charge, each rerolling any to-hit result of 1. 

They will go first at I5 and hit on 4s, and outnumber the termies anywhere from 2:1 to 4:1. The sheer volume of attack WILL bring down a few terminators, and the termies won't have enough attacks to make a perceptible dent in the swarm. 

Power Weapons? Who Cares? We have 6+ armour anyway, so its basicly irrelevent. 

You win combat by 5? Who cares? we outnumber you, and our models cost 1/5 of yours. We can afford to lose 5 for every 1 we kill.

Many of the offensive benefits of terminators are simply wasted on Nid swarms. All that really matters is volume of attacks in a Swarm situation, since they have low T and a crap armour save anyway.


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> Critisicm works better when you know what you're talking about. Hormagants on the charge have 3 attacks each, with possible Poison and/or Furious Charge, each rerolling any to-hit result of 1.
> 
> They will go first at I5 and hit on 4s, and outnumber the termies anywhere from 2:1 to 4:1. The sheer volume of attack WILL bring down a few terminators, and the termies won't have enough attacks to make a perceptible dent in the swarm.
> 
> ...


40k is not played in a vacuum, if it was nothing but gants and tyrant vs terminators you could make that argument but marine armies have the tools to deal with little gants while their TH/SS termies go after your MCs.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kuolema said:


> 40k is not played in a vacuum, if it was nothing but gants and tyrant vs terminators you could make that argument but marine armies have the tools to deal with little gants while their TH/SS termies go after your MCs.


Alright, true, but this discussion was never about the other aspects of marine armies.

If you want to make that argument, then Tyranids have things to deal with your little marines while the gants swarm your Termies. See what i did there?

You called someone an idiot for making the completely valid and true statement that Gants can wipe termies with little effort, and i disillusioned you. Don't pretend that you can envision every possible battlefield scenario, because it just makes you come off as an ass.

At some point, gants WILL get the charge on termies, and when it happens, termies die. The fact remains that a relatively cheap scoring unit just punked an ultra-elite non-scoring unit with nothing but angry teeth and determination.


Also, no one said anything about a Tyrant in the gant vs termie scenario. If a tyrant is in range then the termies are double dead.


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> Alright, true, but this discussion was never about the other aspects of marine armies.


Can't call something competitive or not if you don't look at how it fits into the army.



> If you want to make that argument, then Tyranids have things to deal with your little marines while the gants swarm your Termies. See what i did there?


It's not the little marines stopping you from killing the termies, it's the land raider they hide in and their ranged dakka that kills off your gants.



> You called someone an idiot for making the completely valid and true statement that Gants can wipe termies with little effort, and i disillusioned you. Don't pretend that you can envision every possible battlefield scenario, because it just makes you come off as an ass.


No I call stella an idiot because he acts like an idiot, and because it amuses me. Am I an ass? Yes and I have never said otherwise.
You don't need to envision every battle field scenario you just have to know how a nid army and a marine army work. 



> At some point, gants WILL get the charge on termies, and when it happens, termies die. The fact remains that a relatively cheap scoring unit just punked an ultra-elite non-scoring unit with nothing but angry teeth and determination.


Dead gants don't charge anything.




> Also, no one said anything about a Tyrant in the gant vs termie scenario. If a tyrant is in range then the termies are double dead.


You need a tyrant if you want to drop the termies to WS1.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

You know what I think? If someone's Gants are killing Terminators it's a sign that the Nid player is good. Successful Bubblewrap and all that.

They shouldn't be able to get to your juicy targets without going through your gants first. And Gants are easily tough enough to make shooting them less effective way of getting rid of them (Cover+FNP). Sure it's still one of the better options, but can you do it fast enough? Probably not. 

So then it's down to killing them in close combat. If you weaken them, a round of combat will maul them. A good Nid player has a counter-charge unit ready, which will in turn smash you in the face.

It comes down to the Nid player nullifing the opponents firepower, forcing them to close in and then having your units support each other to rape some face in combat.

Meanwhile the marine player should be focuses on neutralising the Nids supporting units so the Gants will just fold and let you shread the stuff it was protecting.

Whoever does their job better wins. Simple as that.

Nids don't suck because they can design a list durable enough to stand most armies firepower and thus force most opponents to move in for the kill, ast which point clever support causes their assault to stop and a Nid counter-attack to smash their army aside.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Kuolema said:


> Sarcasm works better when your not an idiot.
> 
> If your killing terminators with gants you need to fight better players.


you really are dumb aren't you?, you think becoming a better player means something like 30 gaunts suddenly won't kill 5 terminators?, that this increase in self proclaimed godlike power means dice respond to your will and 1's are no longer relevant to you?

it may be a vacuum 1-1 situation, but it doesn't matter what you factor in to get those gaunts there, the point is still the same.

I could sit here all day and say how gaunts could charge terminators, but there really is no point is there, because you probably know a hundred ways they already could, but pretending otherwise means you can carry on arguing like a child and making yourself look like a moron, which is a strange goal to have, but your fulfilling it so damn well, so I give credit to you for wanting to stick to this strange goal, but I suppose its good to have goals.

but hey, your welcome to follow me around the forum and nitpick and complain and bitch and moan about everything I say or do, you just reinforce points I make about competetive gamers, so I should be greatful for that I suppose, for being evidence of what I've always said.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I've played several games vs my friends Nidzilla army and they are beasts. You can't insta-kill any of them outside of CC (with force weapons etc) and that's exactly where you don't to be.

You decide to hang back in the corner? Hello Trygon Prime, Mr 6 wounds with your 12 shots and tunneling ability. Not to mention most games are objective based anyway. 

Well at least we can kill the small squishy ones ..... whats that a T6 W6 MC spawns more of them and grants them special abilities?

A Hive Tyranid reduces your Iniative to 1 in CC or can use a power to reduce you to WS1.

Sigh ..... the codex does suck doesn't it?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, the Nids definately got BETTER in this new codex. Their strength is in their MCs and their weakness is a lack of armor and the fact that their army is a swarm (meaning elite armies like SMs or GKs can shoot/melee the shit out of them). 

But, like the same with every army, the better the player the better the army.

BACKSLASH THREAD



Katie Drake said:


> Tyranids can struggle with Guard because Guard don't struggle with fielding as many model as the Nids do and because even with their new Codex Tyranid anti-tank shooting isn't _that_ great, so dealing with the wall of armor that the Guard can so easily field can be challenging.


And everyone knows the most common form of guard army is the wall of armor.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

[Facepalm]

:stop: Dont start a fight people! 

The Nidz are not bad, they are OK, even though I only have the "Battle for Macragge" ones, but they are still ok, (When I give them infinite spawns... Gotta love those Last Stand Scenarios...) and there is nothing wrong with them... But I love seeing my two Chaplains hacking them all to pieces, alone... (Space Marine Chaplains ftw, I guess I will have to get e third one for Apocalypse games!)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> But I love seeing my two Chaplains hacking them all to pieces, alone... (Space Marine Chaplains ftw, I guess I will have to get e third one for Apocalypse games!)


2 chaplains alone?, considering chaplains are useless alone and are for support only these days because of there low number of attacks, the 6 genestealers in that box alone should rip them new assholes easily, and thats before they swing back with there pathetic initiative.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> 2 chaplains alone?, considering chaplains are useless alone and are for support only these days because of there low number of attacks, the 6 genestealers in that box alone should rip them new assholes easily, and thats before they swing back with there pathetic initiative.


Ok, may I explain the scenario I was talking about? 

Every miniature fight independently, no units. The Chaplains do have things called "Bolt Pistols". First they shot, and that is usually the same as two dead Nids, and after that they charge, and that is also the same as a bunch of dead nids. I may suck at the rules, but by the Emperor, the dice is always at my side, and I never get crap results when I should do so, :sarcastichand:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I would use Honor Guard and Chapter Master. They took out Typhus, they can take out Genestealers.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Ok, may I explain the scenario I was talking about?
> 
> Every miniature fight independently, no units. The Chaplains do have things called "Bolt Pistols". First they shot, and that is usually the same as two dead Nids, and after that they charge, and that is also the same as a bunch of dead nids. I may suck at the rules, but by the Emperor, the dice is always at my side, and I never get crap results when I should do so, :sarcastichand:


so you change the rules to give the chaplains a slightly better chance than no hope at all....well I suppose cheating is one way to make them useful individually.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> so you change the rules to give the chaplains a slightly better chance than no hope at all....well I suppose cheating is one way to make them useful individually.


Could you tell me where in that description I cheated?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Ok, may I explain the scenario I was talking about?
> 
> Every miniature fight independently, no units. The Chaplains do have things called "Bolt Pistols". First they shot, and that is usually the same as two dead Nids, and after that they charge, and that is also the same as a bunch of dead nids. I may suck at the rules, but by the Emperor, the dice is always at my side, and I never get crap results when I should do so, :sarcastichand:


And whoever is running the Nids tosses the 'Stealers at the Chaplains one by one? Or are you running 'Stealers using the BfM rules?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deneris said:


> And whoever is running the Nids tosses the 'Stealers at the Chaplains one by one? Or are you running 'Stealers using the BfM rules?


Both. Sometimes there is only one close to the Chaplains, as the others might have been killed by Bolt pistols, and have just spawned. Sometimes I have a normal Battle Brother or two accompanying them, but that is only if we have decided that the Marines have to deliver a power core into the Spawning point, get the fuck out of there in two turns, and see the thing go up boom...

Rules? The only Nid rules I have are the "BfM" ones...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Wait a sec... Correct me if I'm wrong but BfM didn't have Chaplains... So what rules are you using for them?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Wait a sec... Correct me if I'm wrong but BfM didn't have Chaplains... So what rules are you using for them?


The rules provided in Codex: Space Marines 5th Edition... And no, "BfM" does not come with a Chaplain, and clearly not with two of them...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Tyranids do not suck and are a competitive army. Granted, it is not a strong a codex as the previous one but still one can thrive even in these days where we are over-run with 3+ armour saves. 

Although Carnifex's do suck. Too few options, weaker than 4th ed and excessively over-priced.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I think its as strong as the old one was in 4th. But it promotes more synergy and tactics. Gone are the days of 6 fexs+stealers just walking at people and eating them. This has chased a lot of people away. And they cant be optimized like wolves or ba. Competitive except at the very best level.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I just got my ass handed to me in a 1500pt game of Chaos vs Tyranids today.

On turn two, his x2 Hive Guard on the right flank destroyed my vindicator, his x2 Hive Guard on the left, stunned and shook my Dreadnought, his Tyrgon Prime came in on turn 2 (because of a swarmlord) and fired 12 shots at my Daemon Prince, taking three of his four wounds and finally x2 Zoanthropes podded in and destroyed my predator. Meanwhile his Tervigon had spawned an extra 14 Termagaunts to add to his twenty and he still had a regular Trygon in reserve! After which time I just forfeited in a state of shock. 

These guys are brutal; admittedly he got alot of lucky rolls, but I don't care what anyone says, they do not have a weak codex.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

To be truthful I am surprised this has not been locked; obvious troll is obvious. And the fights that have broken out over well used sarcasm...

Tyranids are really quite good in my opinion. My friend plays them and there are so many high priority targets that organizing my fire is sometimes very difficult. Though having redundancy makes it easier.

Not to mention the Tyrgon Prime. I hate that thing. And Tervigons. And the other monstrous creatures that are really, really good.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I would use Honor Guard and Chapter Master. They took out Typhus, they can take out Genestealers.


you would be surprised.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

This is what my Nid friend has been using to win most of his games:

Tervigons
Genestealers
Hive Tyrant
Hive Guard
Trygon/Mawloc

and probably the most underrated thing in his army that constantly saves the wounds and lives of his MCs is the......

Venomthorpe

Giving cover saves and grenades to his MCs and units overall is HUGE!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Giving cover saves and grenades to his MCs and units overall is HUGE!


I just cant get over the fact that they have a 5+ armour save and aren't worth anything in combat. I can see a horde army making use of them though I suppose, just surround the buggers.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DarKKKKK said:


> Venomthorpe
> 
> Giving cover saves and grenades to his MCs and units overall is HUGE!


Just as long as you remember that those grenades are Defensive.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep I do know that they are defensive grenades, but that still hurts when lets say I wanna take my DP into combat with it to kill it and it takes away my extra charge attack. 

Still having an overall cover save out in the open is still really good, but it doesnt help that my Nid friend rolls INSANELY well all the time.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Unfortunately they take an Elites slot, which is their main downside :<


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Why Nids suck - because they have no teeth.

Seriously Nids aren't a bad army, I've faced them a couple of times and been impressed by them both times.

I just think they need a bit of finesse in how you use them. The second game saw the Tyranid players (it was a doubles game) use a flank assault with a Trygon, Mawloc and some Genestealers to roll up my Orks.

While it might not happen every game, it's a great tactic when it works out.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Just remember Tyranids cant do jack shit against IG or Tau unless they get into melee haha


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Cyleune said:


> Just remember Tyranids cant do jack shit against IG or Tau unless they get into melee haha


Not really, I'm pretty sure that the Hive Guard would be very annoying to them once they get within 24 inches behind anything. It is really annoying when you can't shoot back at them.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

hive guard are amazing against suit squads and tau tanks.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I love Tyranids. Although they weakened units such as the Carifex in the new codex the synapse and instinctive behavior improvement more than makes up for that and other changes. They are a little more challenging to use now, but you can get good results. I can set mine up for either horde or nidzilla style.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, though, but my friend is getting really good at using his nids. I need to build my Night Spinner fast!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> I don't know about you guys, though, but my friend is getting really good at using his nids. I need to build my Night Spinner fast!


Those things are great, so damn dangerous against large units!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

INORITE!!!

The biggest threat to a nid army (against Eldar) though is Wraithlords, Reapers and NIGHTSTALKERS!

Dammit, those nightstalkers will slow them down, Reapers take out the Synapse creatures....I've got a strategy here!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Wraithlords are a pain in the ass when you field melee-oriented Warriors at all :\


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh hell yeah. Support him with a unit of Banshees, with an Exarch with the Glaive (can't remember the actual name, the one that gives +2S) and you've got a MC killing machine.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Those things are great, so damn dangerous against large units!


how strange that when released everyone and there pet dog hated it.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> INORITE!!!
> 
> The biggest threat to a nid army (against Eldar) though is Wraithlords, Reapers and NIGHTSTALKERS!
> 
> Dammit, those nightstalkers will slow them down, Reapers take out the Synapse creatures....I've got a strategy here!


Wraithlords? You couldn't take a worse choice vs Nids IMO. It lacks a high number of attacks (doesn't kill small things) and can't stand up to a Tyranid Monstrous Creature in combat. Not to mention all the poisoned attacks in the Nid army making T8 a joke...


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Wolf lord has it right. The only army that does wraithlords well is footdar. And footdar are out footdard by nids. Ill see your wraithlord and raise you 10 toxin sac stealers.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Wolf lord has it right. The only army that does wraithlords well is footdar. And footdar are out footdard by nids. Ill see your wraithlord and raise you 10 toxin sac stealers.


Why bother with Toxin Sacs?
The rends are what you're after.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

The 4+ wound is really nice, lets them eat MCs in combat, and the re roll to wound against marines is brutal.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it that Tyranids suck because they just met the tit slug (plenty of nipples for everyone boys/girls/whatever)


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Wolf lord has it right. The only army that does wraithlords well is footdar. And footdar are out footdard by nids. Ill see your wraithlord and raise you 10 toxin sac stealers.


Orks do it pretty well too.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd say the players. Half are cool dudes that paint great, the other half paint great and are complete social rejects.

All nids cheat though.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Wolf lord has it right. The only army that does wraithlords well is footdar. And footdar are out footdard by nids. Ill see your wraithlord and raise you 10 toxin sac stealers.


Or, you know, Hormagaunts. Much cheaper.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Or, you know, Hormagaunts. Much cheaper.


Gotta love 10 points berserk Hormagaunts.

And I don't cheat


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> All nids cheat though.


lol quoted for truth


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

No, not truth, I don't cheat D:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

They just use really powerful monsters to get in close then CQC the shit outta you


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I think this thread has gone on too long. ok, heres what I will say sir, if you dont like them, don't play them? don't post a thead saying "why nids suck" with a smile face at the end, it just makes you look like a jerk.
You were asking for Negative Rep.

-Flindo


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> No, not truth, I don't cheat D:


even if its subconsciously, its still cheating winterous :laugh:


----------



## Emperor's Ascendant (Mar 23, 2013)

It's REALLY easy to tell who on this thread is an actual Tyranid player, and who's just a 40k poser that can only win with a favortism codex (BA, GK, SW...). Any real player knows that the Tyranids have been totally nerfed to unimagined levels for the sole purpose of selling new untis (Trygon, cough cough; and those awful Finecasts, 0 Flyer protection w/o them) and giving immature SM and IG players a humunguosly unfair advantage due to their lack of skill. The new "measure before anything" rule cleary proves this to be a fact, not an opinion. Come on, the whole current gaming enviornment was designed by an immature, can't balance, doesn't know what it is to be a man, fanboy, neckbeard, probably a virgin, hack. Carnifex, trash now. Genestealers, trash now. Hive Tyrant, trash now. Outside of Tervigon and Trygon lists with horde spam, Tyranids are a 100% lost cause on a competitive level. Compare point costs and statline/upgrades for Tyranids vs ANY OTHER newer codex, you'll see that Tyranids were mangled on purpose. They can't even keep the same puncuation for equpiment that's the same from unit to unit. So no editing, no balancing, no care. Anyone who disagrees, either needs the Tyranids weak so they can win, or is just a flat out idiot that's in denial. It's dark times for 40K.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

2 year old thread mate, let it go.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Threadomancy to the max. 

Also, tervigon spam has won my local stores last 3 tourneys with near perfect scores. Mangled to all hell indeed.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Emperor's Ascendant said:


> Any real player knows that the Tyranids have been totally nerfed to unimagined levels for the sole purpose of selling new untis





Ravner298 said:


> Also, tervigon spam has won my local stores last 3 tourneys with near perfect scores. Mangled to all hell indeed.


So Ravner, did you just make that elaborately jerky response to prove Emperor's Ascendant right? Or did you simply not read?

Yeah, this thread is a huge necro, but the ironic thing is that the OP was right.

Pretty much the only army I would tolerate to get a new codex before Tau at this point, if GW were to do a last second turnaround, is Nids, because anyone who's into this game knows they are the limpest army in the game, and if you want to use a Nid army without any of the newest iterations of models then you're just metaphorically conceding before turn 1.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I read it just fine. GW changing what's good and whats bad in a codex isn't new (look at daemons) and my point was simply adapting to the new, like any other army, provides a very strong list. If you chose to ignore your strong units and complain about your old units suddenly being bad, that's on you. Especially if you're talking about being competitive.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I had nothing nice to say so I decided to say nothing at all.

Norm.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this GW policy of money making new to you? Have you boycotted the hobby as a result? It's the way of things. If you don't like it don't play. The new poster referenced competitive play. If you want to be competitive, theres a way, and its damn strong. Attacking me on a personal level won't get you anywhere, and is rather childish to boot. I've had entire armies made useless because of this exact thing. Adapt and overcome, or sit there with seething hatred because you can't field carnifexes or assault out of outflank with genestealers. Cry me a river.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice necro. Might as well have started a new thread. But it is the mark of a good commander to be adaptable.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Found some in box so i panted them in green and white. May think about getting Nissan when there get the new codex next year.


----------

